# RCI and DVC (1 in 5 rule)



## madouglas3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I talked to my guide today to discuss an add-on and we also discussed RCI exchanges.  She told me that DVC recently added a 1 in 5 rule for RCI exchangers.  Has anyone else been told this by their guide.

Mary Ann


----------



## bnoble (Jun 19, 2009)

I just confirmed a 2BR BCV unit a day or two ago.  No mention of a 1-in-N in the Urgent Information, just the regional block.

This was a DVC guide telling you this?  While they are not as bad as some, remember that they are still selling timeshares.  That doesn't mean she's fibbing to convince you that adding on would be more reliable than exchanging in, because it could just be not quite implemented yet.  But...


----------



## madouglas3 (Jun 19, 2009)

It was a DVC guide and she said the 1 in 5 rule was added to their contract with RCI a couple of weeks ago but if you just did your trade it appears my guide did not tell me the truth.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, you never know...it could just be not-quite-implemented yet.  The rules of exchange are _always_ changing.


----------



## toontoy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just booked another one so I have one in August in June and were hoping for December, my family wants to go and we have extra weeks right now. But it doesnt seem to matter too much if they do that since they have many resorts and the one resort is bloked you can basicly resort hop from time to time, which makes me think they wouldn't do that for a bit since members going out have no DVC option outside disneyworld besides the Hilton island and vero, and i thought maybee california?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder if this will also apply to RCI Points reservations?  If so, I hope they don't go back and take away my vacations.  They could do that........., and they may, because it is RCI.  :ignore:


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2010)

So did this turn out to be real, or was it just a timeshare salesman doing what they do best (lie)?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 26, 2010)

So far there have been no such rules added to the DVC information, and I haven't been blocked when I have tried to book something online with RCI Weeks. RCI Points doesn't have to abide by any 1-in-? rules, so I can stay at the Hiltons whenever I want with RCI Points.  I hope they never change the rules with points.  I can get around all of the weird RCI rules using points.  

Another way to get around their rules is to use SFX or another exchange company.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 27, 2010)

Just smoke.  I'm sitting in my 2BR at VWL with my family as I type, and have another 1BR at SSR booked for a solo trip next Feb/March.


----------



## Merilyn (Jul 27, 2010)

As an owner of DVC, I can tell you that our guides don't always have the same info. I can call one and get one story and call again and get another. I think sometimes they just don't really know when they give you an answer instead of checking on it.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 31, 2010)

*Not Selling My Dvc Points Now!*

I have never had my DVC guide tell me lies. It was shocking to me to find out that other timeshare salespeople do so.

At the same time, considering how easily I have been able to trade into DVC using both RCI points and weeks, it would make sense for them to exercise a 1/N rule. I was thrilled to be able to trade in. I had used up all of my DVC points through June 2010. So, with being able to trade in, I have points coming in to my account in December 2010 that I may be able to BANK for the first time in 15 years. 

Plus, I have been able to trade into Boardwalk and Beach Club, both places that are too expensive DVC point-wise for me to book using my DVC points. 

I have even considered selling my DVC points because it has been so easy to trade in - thanks to the TUG sightings board. I did not consider that they might change the RCI rules. The idea that they could change the rules will stop the idea of selling DVC COLD!

elaine


----------



## Culli (Aug 1, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have never had my DVC guide tell me lies. It was shocking to me to find out that other timeshare salespeople do so.
> 
> At the same time, considering how easily I have been able to trade into DVC using both RCI points and weeks, it would make sense for them to exercise a 1/N rule. I was thrilled to be able to trade in. I had used up all of my DVC points through June 2010. So, with being able to trade in, I have points coming in to my account in December 2010 that I may be able to BANK for the first time in 15 years.
> 
> ...



Chasing DVC with anything but owning DVC is like hitting a moving target.  I have been successful in II and RCI getting into DVC but it has been frustrating and I was also a little lucky.  I also own DVC so I'm banking my DVC pts while I can and using a much cheaper way of getting into those resorts.  I realize I probably have a limtied amount of time to take advantage of this opportunity before it gets shut off!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 2, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have never had my DVC guide tell me lies. It was shocking to me to find out that other timeshare salespeople do so.
> 
> At the same time, considering how easily I have been able to trade into DVC using both RCI points and weeks, it would make sense for them to exercise a 1/N rule. I was thrilled to be able to trade in. I had used up all of my DVC points through June 2010. So, with being able to trade in, I have points coming in to my account in December 2010 that I may be able to BANK for the first time in 15 years.
> 
> ...



But you can easily buy back in if things change. 

I sold most of my DVC points a long time ago. Now I only own 50 DVC points at SSR but I don't go to Disney more than once a year at most. Also having a DVC account gives me the option of transferring in additional points via a rental whenever the need arises.


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 10, 2010)

Culli said:


> Chasing DVC with anything but owning DVC is like hitting a moving target.  I have been successful in II and RCI getting into DVC but it has been frustrating and I was also a little lucky.



Hi. Not to hijack the thread, but would you maybe be willing to post some of the tips you could offer for those of us in RCI looking to take our little ones on a Disney vacation? I see all kinds of paid offers for Disney through the RCI site, but never anything when I search using points. Maybe start another thread? I know there are other threads about details for people already reserving, but not really how to find what you want.

Recently, RCI offered four free nights when you bought three. Packages started at some ridiculously low rate and it looked like we might be able to get a week in a studio for like $1500. When I called, asking for "best available," they said $3500 -- in January. I was shocked. It was total bait-and-switch.

Thanks!


----------



## Culli (Aug 10, 2010)

SPG900NY said:


> Hi. Not to hijack the thread, but would you maybe be willing to post some of the tips you could offer for those of us in RCI looking to take our little ones on a Disney vacation? I see all kinds of paid offers for Disney through the RCI site, but never anything when I search using points. Maybe start another thread? I know there are other threads about details for people already reserving, but not really how to find what you want.
> 
> Recently, RCI offered four free nights when you bought three. Packages started at some ridiculously low rate and it looked like we might be able to get a week in a studio for like $1500. When I called, asking for "best available," they said $3500 -- in January. I was shocked. It was total bait-and-switch.
> 
> Thanks!




If you have RCI pts you should be able to find DVC no problem.  You do have to look at the 9-10 months window to have success.  I would rent from a DVC owner before I tried one of those packages.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 10, 2010)

> I see all kinds of paid offers for Disney through the RCI site, but never anything when I search using points. Maybe start another thread? I know there are other threads about details for people already reserving, but not really how to find what you want.



What points are you using to search?   Please give us more information, so we can help you take your little ones to Disneyworld.


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 11, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What points are you using to search?   Please give us more information, so we can help you take your little ones to Disneyworld.



I'm an RCI member with about 80,000 points annually (three adjoining units, all lockoffs) and we use one or two of those, then bank the rest. We'd love to take our toddler to Disney next year. I've been looking all along, but I guess I'm not looking at the right times or in the right places? I had resigned to just renting from a DVC member as Culli suggested -- it looks like there are folks online who own just to rent and make it a business, and that might still be best as we like our home resort.

Right now, we'd like to plan for late October or early November 2011 (supposedly the slow season). A studio would be fine and we'd be looking for the Animal Kingdom. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Culli (Aug 11, 2010)

SPG900NY said:


> I'm an RCI member with about 80,000 points annually (three adjoining units, all lockoffs) and we use one or two of those, then bank the rest. We'd love to take our toddler to Disney next year. I've been looking all along, but I guess I'm not looking at the right times or in the right places? I had resigned to just renting from a DVC member as Culli suggested -- it looks like there are folks online who own just to rent and make it a business, and that might still be best as we like our home resort.
> 
> Right now, we'd like to plan for late October or early November 2011 (supposedly the slow season). A studio would be fine and we'd be looking for the Animal Kingdom. Thanks for any suggestions!



You should have no problem, look exactly at 10 months out, check every day and I'm almost certain you will find something.  I'm not sure about AKV but I see lots of Boradwalk, Beach Club, Old Key West and Saratoga out there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

Last month, I got an AKV with RCI Points for Jan 2011 - a 1 bdr. Saw the models last year at the sales center along with BLT models. 

There were other AKV units for April when I booked - Jan was just less points. 

Did Jan 2010 for BWV, too. Went and looked at several of the other resorts - impressed with with some and not so with others. Good luck.

Be advised about STUDIOs of DVC: No dishes, no stove, no silverware. Some paper plates, microwave, mini-fridge, coffee maker.  Was there, did that to save points.  Get the 1bdr with full KIT and washer/dryer!


----------

